
Lesser Known Things: /Dev/Full - signa11
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/full
======
DrScump
From the linked man page:

"Reads from the /dev/full device will return characters."

Literally two spaces between "return" and "characters". There has to be a
specific result, even if it's random/garbage characters.

------
h2odragon
"documented in linux early as 2007, FreeBSD in 2016," ... no wonder its lesser
known. Don't think i've had a use case for this since 2007, can't actually
think up a situation where i'd want it now.

